# Snow Blowers



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone buy a snow blower recently? Where did you buy it? What brand/size? Any recommendations?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I got a Toro 2450 gts 3 years ago from home depot, great little snowblower quite powerfull.

This thing is worth every pennies! my back thanks me everytime I use it. its loud though...seems like I have the loudest blower in the block...quite embarrasing actually heheh but it was the cheapest and strongest compact snowblower at the time.

http://www.epinions.com/reviews/Toro_Ccr_2450_Gts_Snow_Blower


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

they don't make 2450 gts anymore, toro 221qe replaces it but it has better frame (same engine) and a couple hundred dollars more.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

You planning to use it on gravels or paved driveways? you can't use single stage on gravels.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

You should post your driveway approx. width and length so others can help you.

I got a snow blower back in 2008. Got it a double dip deal from Home Depot at the time. I got 10% off any item in the store for opening a Home Depot credit card along with $100 gift card with the purchase of the snow blower.

I got a Ariens 624E which is the smallest of the units Home Depot carried and had a long history of good reviews. Ample power (IIRC 6HP so a mini pitbull unit), pull start w/electric start option, oil & petrol seperate (no 50:1 mixing. Forgot if that is 4 cylidender), fast-slow reverse speeds wheel speeds, and about 8 levels of forward speed options for $950 at the time. There was a huge snowblower thread on Red Flag Deals where I learned of the 10% double dip and $100 bonus. Picked up a clothes dryer, snow blower kit, and some other hardware stuff at thwe time to get the best discount out of the deal.

I love this unit. It chucks snow! *thumbs up* Had some punk kids thinking it a clunker and they fired off some snowballs my way. Rotate 180 and they got snowjobbed good.... 'my opps'. 

I got a double driveway about 3 jeeps long (cherokee) by a jeep and a half wide. The important thing to also consider when getting the snowblower is the EOTD (end of the driveway) snow after the city comes by and throws that heavy packed curb snow on your driveway. I've had some guy on the street burn out a Toro trying to clear that EOTD snow. That is when the extra power comes into play. I'd say my unit when clearing the last snow storm a few weeks ago of about 1ft of snow was using 50% power to clear it on the driveway then about 75-90% power when clearing the EOTD after the city came by. Beats having to shovel the EOTD by hand unless it is light snow.

I was going to go get a used Ariens till I saw the deal. Used units tend to be a good buy as well as they hold up from what I read back then. Mind you my data and research is 2yrs back now. I'll try and find you the thread.

EDIT: Toro Snow Sweeper for clarification.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok found it.

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/snowblower-deal-watch-thread-628404/

and the 2009/2010 thread here.

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/official-winter-2009-2010-snowthrower-snowblower-deals-thread-766309/


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a double driveway with interlocking bricks/stones that fits four Toyota corolla sized cars.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Octavian said:


> I have a double driveway with interlocking bricks/stones that fits four Toyota corolla sized cars.


What else do you own for summer/fall outdoor equipment? Do you use a petrol mower? Petrol chainsaw?

If so and they are 50:1 mix then perhaps a 50:1 mix snow blower would be something to consider so you can keep the fuel in use all the time. I drop stable in my fuel so it holds ok otherwise petrol holds ~3-4months for freshness then starts to degrade. I've started motors (I own a petrol mower and chainsaw) with 1yr old petrol before vs fresh petrol. There is a notice in starting. IIRC it took me about 10 tries more even with extra priming using the old petrol to start the motors and the smoke burn...ick but that smoke only lasted a while before it cleared up but the smoke lasted longer vs fresh petrol starting up the unit.

How often do you plan on using your snow blower? Are you lazy like me that waits till the snow fall ends then fire it up or do you clear up the driveway from time to time? I find I fire up my snow blower 1-2 times a month and most of the times it's just small shovel clearings. I say this because my oil reading on the stick is still clean after low use.

If you plan on doing the whole block a season then you may have to change the oil once a season.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

expect to pay double for the dual stage blower. My friend has em and I tried it but can't say I'd recommend it unless you have a really big lot / farm land. But if you do have a big lot and for that kind of money, I'd rather get an atv and slap a snow plow in front of it...now that'd be fun! 

One advantage with dual is that it can clear snow on gravel because the blade doesn't touch the ground. but the thing is that it is harder to maneuver and you won't really use it on light snow. I think single stage is more than adequate for residential, my single stage Toro has 5hp. And mixing the oil at the most you'd do it twice a year (on a 4l gas can) because it is quite efficient...to me is not a hassle but to some it may be. So there are pros and cons in both single and dual stage.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

We have a six car drive way and are using a single stage 5hp craftsman. For the amount of snow we have now days compared to 15-20 years ago it is really not necessary for a full size dual stage snowblower. What do we get at most per snow fall now, 10-15cm? Our little snowblow is great, nice and light weight as well as it folds up nicely.

We picked it up for $75 being 2 yrs old. It has electric start and is service every year and starts up without any issues.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I picked up one of these 17 years ago.
http://www.mtdcanada.com/product.asp?TypeID=6&ProductID=2857&companyid=15
Last year I had to put a new electric starter on it.Other than oil change every fall and I think one new spark plug in all this time.

I figure it will be good for another 20 plus years,they really don't get used much. but if you live on the corner of a huge lot with side walks and the city plows the end of your drive way in 2 times every snow fall. It is worth it's weight in gold.

I remember back in the old days it was common to get 3 feet EOD plow ins

This monster will never let you down as long as you know how to handle one. It can pull you around behind it.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Holidays said:


> expect to pay double for the dual stage blower. My friend has em and I tried it but can't say I'd recommend it unless you have a really big lot / farm land. But if you do have a big lot and for that kind of money, I'd rather get an atv and slap a snow plow in front of it...now that'd be fun!
> 
> One advantage with dual is that it can clear snow on gravel because the blade doesn't touch the ground. but the thing is that it is harder to maneuver and you won't really use it on light snow. I think single stage is more than adequate for residential, my single stage Toro has 5hp. And mixing the oil at the most you'd do it twice a year (on a 4l gas can) because it is quite efficient...to me is not a hassle but to some it may be. So there are pros and cons in both single and dual stage.


Pending the model you have you can de-pin one wheel for quick and tight radius turning. Check the wheel area. I've used both dual pinned and single pinning of the wheel. Seeing as I only take it out on big snow storms or if I need to clear the snow fast I just keep it dual pinned myself asI findI do more shoveling then using the snow blower.

Tbema,

IIRC in my research back then that MTD's and Ariens are the same. Nice to know it is holding up 17yrs. Would not be surprised if it does last another 20yrs.

I got mine at the Home D up on Major Mac & Leslie St. area. At the time one of the CSR's there was talking to someone about the snowblowers and mentioned with the pricings and how some of them hold up you can get good deals on 2-5yr old models used with ample life. I think the guys name was John. A larger guy there with glasses. Might wanna go talk with him in seasonal while doing more of your research. The snow seems a bit light this year well for now anyways.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Back in 07 when we had a large snowstorm and i was away for 2 weeks in Atlanta, I wish i had a dual stage blower to clear up 4 feet of snow at the end of my driveway. But the single stage did the job, takes abit longer but it did the job.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's input. I ended up getting a Toro Power Clear 421Q. It works extremely well, maneuvers easily, and is not heavy to lift off the ground for storage. Got my property cleared of snow in 10 minutes.


----------

